# Tanaka nashiji stainless clad Blue 2



## chinacats

Title is a mouthful but should say it all. I'm going to post pictures in the next few days but want to go ahead and get things rolling. This knife like other Tanakas is a great cutter with very good food release. The knife is ground a bit differently when looking from the choil and it has a bit more belly than standard Tanakas imo.

This is all being done through the kindness of James who was nice enough to send a sample of this new work to the states. Since it's not my knife to post I'll have to have a few basic rules. First is that you must be eligible to sell on b/s/t (50 posts or a supporting member). Second that the knife be sent to the next user priority with insurance to cover the value of the knife (I'll find out what that is). Third, sharpen only if needed and you are pretty sure you know what you're doing. James can obviously override or add to these rules if he chooses to do so but i think that is a fair way to start. 

This will be somewhat limited in time and numbers because James has also offered to give this knife to the community as a PIF when the passaround is complete.


----------



## Godslayer

OMG I want in, I have two of James Tanakas and they are godsend, maybe the knife could be auctioned at the end with the procedes going to a charity of james chosing? I dont know what PIF means lol :knife:


----------



## labor of love

I'm just happy pass arounds are back in style!!!!


----------



## daveb

In. So in.


----------



## TheCaptain

So.So In!


----------



## chinacats

labor of love said:


> I'm just happy pass arounds are back in style!!!!



Me too, think you restarted the trend.


----------



## chinacats

Godslayer said:


> OMG I want in, I have two of James Tanakas and they are godsend, maybe the knife could be auctioned at the end with the procedes going to a charity of james chosing? I dont know what PIF means lol :knife:



PIF=pay it forward. Meaning knife will go to someone in need who can't afford it such as a new chef/cook, someone who's lost their kit, etc. Also something that used to happen fairly regularly on KKF.


----------



## khashy

If t comes to Europe, I'd love to participate


----------



## JaVa

Yeah, I gotta say feeling a little left out. :bat: 
Hard for a Tanaka fan boy ya'll.

Anyway, same here. If it heads this way I'm sooo in. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## toufas

I'd love to buy one ha


----------



## ashy2classy

I'll give it a shot if spots are still open...thanks!


----------



## ChefJimbo

YES,YES,YES!! If there are spots open I would love to be IN!


----------



## chinacats

I'm going to go ahead and start this moving. I'll contact by pm everyone who posted interest...may be late tonight...and start organizing the list. I'll also plan on letting maybe a few more jump on since the current list isn't too long.

I'm thinking I'd like to keep it in the states due to shipping costs but if anyone has an idea how to work it out where someone doesn't get stuck...


----------



## tgfencer

I'm in too, if the list isnt finalized


----------



## Ivang

I'd love to be in if there's a place available


----------



## chinacats

Just to update this... the knife is now in NJ, sorry about the delay in getting it moving. Pretty sure I have everyone's address and will post the order when I get on a real computer in the next day or so. Sent the knife to Jimbo in pretty sad shape (no stones) but he agreed to give it a sharpen. 

Seems to be a decent amount of interest in this in Europe but not sure of a way to make that happen without someone getting hit on shipping...any ideas?


----------



## malexthekid

Maybe it is worth the euro peeps getting together and then seeing if James has any other samples lying around (Sorry I may have taken one out of service... too good to return. Mr James is very efficient at taking our money).


----------



## Nemo

malexthekid said:


> Maybe it is worth the euro peeps getting together and then seeing if James has any other samples lying around (Sorry I may have taken one out of service... too good to return. Mr James is very efficient at taking our money).



Can you post your impressions please Alex?


----------



## malexthekid

Nemo said:


> Can you post your impressions please Alex?



I will do Phil.

Need to do a big post with all recent arrivals (Martell, Tristone, Tanaka, Tansu)....

So maybe sometime next week if I am lucky... haha


----------



## Nemo

malexthekid said:


> I will do Phil.
> 
> Need to do a big post with all recent arrivals (Martell, Tristone, Tanaka, Tansu)....
> 
> So maybe sometime next week if I am lucky... haha



Yeah I have a similar post to compose.


----------



## toufas

I am out of the list as I bought one as well, I know I won't be disappointed!


----------



## chinacats

So, I've been a bit slack but the knife is now in NJ and the passaround has officially started. List looks like this so far, please touch base with myself or ChefJimbo if I somehow missed you or you'd like to jump on the tail end. Knife comes with saya (pin somehow doesn't fit) and should be shipped to insure $250.

Cheers

ChefJimbo
Clifton, NJ


ashy2classy
Harrisburg, PA 


tgfencer
Fairview, NC


daveb
Brandon, FL


laboroflove
Baton Rouge Louisiana 


thecaptain
Cary, IL

ivang
San Diego, CA


----------



## TheCaptain

Whoot whoot!


----------



## DaveInMesa

Is there still time for me to squeeze in between TheCaptain and IvanG? Or after IvanG?


----------



## ashy2classy

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## ChefJimbo

Okay, some thoughts,

chinacats told me it was a little rough and he had no stones, so I agreed to sharpen. I received the knife with some micro chipping towards the heel and a hell of a twist in the edge toward the last 3-4 inches before the tip.

Needless to say this being my first passaround and taking a literal "strangers" knife to the stones for the first time kinda freaked me out. I was anxious but excited. Figured I'll give it a day and hit it in the morning. didn't work out.

It was calling my name from the minute i started soaking my stones. Poured a scotch, sat and watched the TV for twenty minutes and said f**K it, lets go!!!!!!!!!

I have to say, one of the easiest jobs on a blade I have ever had!! I had soaked the Beston 500, Bestor 1200, Korin 3000, and King 6000 but decided after closer examination to start with the 1200.
2 full passes tip to heel and I had a burr, a few more passes to work out the chips and that tweaky edge and I'm on the 3000, after deburring on the 3k and some champagne cork and Dave Martells rock hard felt, I went for the 6k just to polish the whole edge and remove any stragglers.

Strop on Daves leather (unloaded) with edge trailing strokes and it was hair popping!!

Raided the home fridge and banged out 1/2 dozen red onions, 3 pepper varieties and a 1 1/2 pounds of flank steak for a little fajita party. Chopped some cilantro and cleaned it up for the next day.
Next morning I went full Italian and julienned onions ,peppers, potatoes including some raw proteins in chicken, pork chops etc. 
Cooked everything up that afternoon and used the knife to slice some cooked Italian sausage as well as the chiken and pork giambotta.

Cleaned up a watermelon for dessert and I am looking for more....:viking:

Okay, so the excitement out of the way, the knife balances a bit forward of a normal pinch grip, I experienced nothing out of the ordinary in the form of stiction, even with the potatoes. It was a dream to cut with. As Jim stated the Saya pin does not fit, but being a Tanaka, not everyone is the same size. If I shaved the pin it would fit, but let the eventual owner do that. The Nashiji finish is nice to the eye and I think adds something as the edge has already a nice patina from the cooked proteins(if you like blue/gold)and contrasts against the brushed look of the stainless clad. The handle, F&F, with the rounding and easing make it a beauty.

Simply put, next week on payday, I'm ordering one.

Cheers,
Jimbo


----------



## chinacats

DaveInMesa said:


> Is there still time for me to squeeze in between TheCaptain and IvanG? Or after IvanG?



I see no reason why not...how about after Ivan as you guys are still pretty close?



ChefJimbo said:


> Okay, some thoughts,
> 
> chinacats told me it was a little rough and he had no stones, so I agreed to sharpen. I received the knife with some micro chipping towards the heel and a hell of a twist in the edge toward the last 3-4 inches before the tip.
> 
> Needless to say this being my first passaround and taking a literal "strangers" knife to the stones for the first time kinda freaked me out. I was anxious but excited. Figured I'll give it a day and hit it in the morning. didn't work out.
> 
> It was calling my name from the minute i started soaking my stones. Poured a scotch, sat and watched the TV for twenty minutes and said f**K it, lets go!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have to say, one of the easiest jobs on a blade I have ever had!! I had soaked the Beston 500, Bestor 1200, Korin 3000, and King 6000 but decided after closer examination to start with the 1200.
> 2 full passes tip to heel and I had a burr, a few more passes to work out the chips and that tweaky edge and I'm on the 3000, after deburring on the 3k and some champagne cork and Dave Martells rock hard felt, I went for the 6k just to polish the whole edge and remove any stragglers.
> 
> Strop on Daves leather (unloaded) with edge trailing strokes and it was hair popping!!
> 
> Raided the home fridge and banged out 1/2 dozen red onions, 3 pepper varieties and a 1 1/2 pounds of flank steak for a little fajita party. Chopped some cilantro and cleaned it up for the next day.
> Next morning I went full Italian and julienned onions ,peppers, potatoes including some raw proteins in chicken, pork chops etc.
> Cooked everything up that afternoon and used the knife to slice some cooked Italian sausage as well as the chiken and pork giambotta.
> 
> Cleaned up a watermelon for dessert and I am looking for more....:viking:
> 
> Okay, so the excitement out of the way, the knife balances a bit forward of a normal pinch grip, I experienced nothing out of the ordinary in the form of stiction, even with the potatoes. It was a dream to cut with. As Jim stated the Saya pin does not fit, but being a Tanaka, not everyone is the same size. If I shaved the pin it would fit, but let the eventual owner do that. The Nashiji finish is nice to the eye and I think adds something as the edge has already a nice patina from the cooked proteins(if you like blue/gold)and contrasts against the brushed look of the stainless clad. The handle, F&F, with the rounding and easing make it a beauty.
> 
> Simply put, next week on payday, I'm ordering one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jimbo



This makes me happy


----------



## TheCaptain

ChefJimbo said:


> Okay, some thoughts,
> 
> chinacats told me it was a little rough and he had no stones, so I agreed to sharpen. I received the knife with some micro chipping towards the heel and a hell of a twist in the edge toward the last 3-4 inches before the tip.
> 
> Needless to say this being my first passaround and taking a literal "strangers" knife to the stones for the first time kinda freaked me out. I was anxious but excited. Figured I'll give it a day and hit it in the morning. didn't work out.
> 
> It was calling my name from the minute i started soaking my stones. Poured a scotch, sat and watched the TV for twenty minutes and said f**K it, lets go!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have to say, one of the easiest jobs on a blade I have ever had!! I had soaked the Beston 500, Bestor 1200, Korin 3000, and King 6000 but decided after closer examination to start with the 1200.
> 2 full passes tip to heel and I had a burr, a few more passes to work out the chips and that tweaky edge and I'm on the 3000, after deburring on the 3k and some champagne cork and Dave Martells rock hard felt, I went for the 6k just to polish the whole edge and remove any stragglers.
> 
> Strop on Daves leather (unloaded) with edge trailing strokes and it was hair popping!!
> 
> Raided the home fridge and banged out 1/2 dozen red onions, 3 pepper varieties and a 1 1/2 pounds of flank steak for a little fajita party. Chopped some cilantro and cleaned it up for the next day.
> Next morning I went full Italian and julienned onions ,peppers, potatoes including some raw proteins in chicken, pork chops etc.
> Cooked everything up that afternoon and used the knife to slice some cooked Italian sausage as well as the chiken and pork giambotta.
> 
> Cleaned up a watermelon for dessert and I am looking for more....:viking:
> 
> Okay, so the excitement out of the way, the knife balances a bit forward of a normal pinch grip, I experienced nothing out of the ordinary in the form of stiction, even with the potatoes. It was a dream to cut with. As Jim stated the Saya pin does not fit, but being a Tanaka, not everyone is the same size. If I shaved the pin it would fit, but let the eventual owner do that. The Nashiji finish is nice to the eye and I think adds something as the edge has already a nice patina from the cooked proteins(if you like blue/gold)and contrasts against the brushed look of the stainless clad. The handle, F&F, with the rounding and easing make it a beauty.
> 
> Simply put, next week on payday, I'm ordering one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jimbo



Will you adopt me?


----------



## ChefJimbo

Placed the knife in the mail today. Priority Mail $250.00 insured. Should be in Pennsylvania in 2 days tops !!

Enjoy,
Jimbo


----------



## ashy2classy

ChefJimbo said:


> Placed the knife in the mail today. Priority Mail $250.00 insured. Should be in Pennsylvania in 2 days tops !!
> 
> Enjoy,
> Jimbo



Will be on the lookout...thanks!


----------



## chinacats

Just want to update the list...and as I understand, the knife is on the way to PA.

ChefJimbo
Clifton, NJ


ashy2classy
Harrisburg, PA 


tgfencer
Fairview, NC


daveb
Brandon, FL


laboroflove
Baton Rouge Louisiana 


thecaptain
Cary, IL

ivang
San Diego, CA

Daveinmesa
Mesa, AS?


----------



## Ivang

ChefJimbo said:


> Okay, some thoughts,
> 
> chinacats told me it was a little rough and he had no stones, so I agreed to sharpen. I received the knife with some micro chipping towards the heel and a hell of a twist in the edge toward the last 3-4 inches before the tip.
> 
> Needless to say this being my first passaround and taking a literal "strangers" knife to the stones for the first time kinda freaked me out. I was anxious but excited. Figured I'll give it a day and hit it in the morning. didn't work out.
> 
> It was calling my name from the minute i started soaking my stones. Poured a scotch, sat and watched the TV for twenty minutes and said f**K it, lets go!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have to say, one of the easiest jobs on a blade I have ever had!! I had soaked the Beston 500, Bestor 1200, Korin 3000, and King 6000 but decided after closer examination to start with the 1200.
> 2 full passes tip to heel and I had a burr, a few more passes to work out the chips and that tweaky edge and I'm on the 3000, after deburring on the 3k and some champagne cork and Dave Martells rock hard felt, I went for the 6k just to polish the whole edge and remove any stragglers.
> 
> Strop on Daves leather (unloaded) with edge trailing strokes and it was hair popping!!
> 
> Raided the home fridge and banged out 1/2 dozen red onions, 3 pepper varieties and a 1 1/2 pounds of flank steak for a little fajita party. Chopped some cilantro and cleaned it up for the next day.
> Next morning I went full Italian and julienned onions ,peppers, potatoes including some raw proteins in chicken, pork chops etc.
> Cooked everything up that afternoon and used the knife to slice some cooked Italian sausage as well as the chiken and pork giambotta.
> 
> Cleaned up a watermelon for dessert and I am looking for more....:viking:
> 
> Okay, so the excitement out of the way, the knife balances a bit forward of a normal pinch grip, I experienced nothing out of the ordinary in the form of stiction, even with the potatoes. It was a dream to cut with. As Jim stated the Saya pin does not fit, but being a Tanaka, not everyone is the same size. If I shaved the pin it would fit, but let the eventual owner do that. The Nashiji finish is nice to the eye and I think adds something as the edge has already a nice patina from the cooked proteins(if you like blue/gold)and contrasts against the brushed look of the stainless clad. The handle, F&F, with the rounding and easing make it a beauty.
> 
> Simply put, next week on payday, I'm ordering one.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jimbo



oh man! am I excited about this knife!


----------



## ashy2classy

Picked up the Tanaka from the post offifce this morning. Looking forward to playing around with it this evening. :biggrin:


----------



## 42537703

Can't wait to hear the review


----------



## ashy2classy

Sorry for the long wait for the review...had a really busy week and didn't get to spend much time with the Tanaka. I will say, however, that the time I got to spend with the knife was a pleasure. I'm normally a 210 guy but the 240 was very manageable and felt great in my hand. It was much lighter and slimmer than I expected. Below are the measurements I took...

Length: 242mm
Height: 51.5mm
Weight: 197g/6.95oz

* NOTE: I'm fairly new to J knives. I'm just a guy that enjoys to cook at home and appreciates having quality tools for the job. I don't know much about all the intricacies of blade construction and geometry, but I'm slowly learning. Anyway, onto the rest of my comments...

As I said, I didn't get much time with the knife, but I did get a chance to throw some apples, peppers, onions and strawberries at it. Nothing difficult or out of the ordinary, but the Tanaka handled them all effortlessly. This iteration was nice and thin and Jimbo put a great edge on it, making for a fantastic combo. All I have to say is "this thing cuts!"

During the tests, the Tanaka went up against my Kuroaski AS Laser and my Tanaka ginsan, both great cutters. But the razor edge of the stainless clad blue combined with its extra heft made it the best all-around winner. Like I said before, I'm a 210 guy, but damn this thing has me wanting to snag a 240 from James. Balance in the hand is great and the rounded spine and choil make it super comfortable to use. For the price, this is yet another fantastic value from Tanaka-san.

If I hadn't purchased a Tanaka Ginsan from B/S/T at the same time as receiving the passaround, this would have been my first experience with Tanaka knives. After trying both, they have me wondering what the hell took me so long! I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the stainless clad blue Tanaka to anyone looking for a great all-arounder with a low-mid budget. 

Thanks to James at K&S for providing such a great knife to the group and chinacats for organizing the passaround. I appreciate having the ability to participate!

Best,
Kevin


----------



## labor of love

Great review ashy.


----------



## TheCaptain

Love the feedback, thanks for taking the time to write it up.


----------



## khashy

How do these compare to a normal iron clad KU?


----------



## ashy2classy

Wanted to mention to tgfencer and the group - I noticed some small micro chipping about 1.5-2" from the tip before I packed up the knife. The only thing I can think that would have caused this was when I was testing how the knife performed rocking, the blade might have dug into the board a bit and I torqued it. You really have to be looking for the tiny chips, but if you run your fingers along the edge you can feel them. I didn't want to try to touch it up because the edge was so nice otherwise. It shouldn't affect performance, but I wanted to make eveyrone aware.

Also, forgot to add in my post; I also tested with carrots and tomatoes. Performed flawlessly. Really considering picking one of these up, if and when I have the cash!

For now, the knife is off to NC. Hope tgfencer enjoys it as much as I did!


----------



## tgfencer

Just got this in my mail box tonight.


----------



## qjlforever

its good idea for japanese knives stainless


----------



## tgfencer

Quick update. I'm going to try and get this sent out to Dave tomorrow or Wednesday. I've got to make a post office run anyway, so I'll throw up some thoughts here once I have shipped the knife onwards.


----------



## tgfencer

The knife is on its way to Dave. Should get there on Friday. I didnt get much chance to use it unfortunately, just bad timing with work, but a few very quick thoughts. 

-It was lighter than I generally like, but very much what I expect from a Tanaka. Definitely a good weight for long amounts of prep.
-The profile was well done, with good taper at the tip and thinness behind the edge. The heel swept up a bit at the back, which for me personally is a dislike on knives and there wasn't a great flat spot which is always something I look for (Its the nakiri lover in me). Again, though, pretty standard Tanaka profile. 
-Unsurprisingly it moved through food well, with decent release. No surprises there.
-K&S handle and fit and finish were as always superb. Very comfortable spine and eased choil and the handle balanced nicely with the blade. 

General Takeaway- Tanaka knives are a well known entity on this forum and this fits the performance billing, with an added touch of K&S class. If you like Tanaka's knives, then a stainless clad Blue #2 knife seems a no brainer to me. With this one you get the great heat-treat and steel without the reactivity of previous blue steel models.


----------



## ChefJimbo

This knife get lost??


----------



## tgfencer

Knife was delivered/picked up by Dave on Aug 14th according to tracking. After that, I cannot say.


----------



## daveb

Took a little while to pick it up but I've got it. (Effin PO)

Going back out Thurs.

Thank you Chef.


----------



## ChefJimbo

@daveb................was anxiously awaiting your opinion, that's why i asked :doublethumbsup:


----------



## labor of love

Tanaka arrived yesterday. Initial impressions are all good. Light but not feather light. Nice rounding of choil and spine. I touched it up quickly on gesh 4k and stropped briefly, took a great edge quick. The ebony handle on this knife is smaller than other ebony handled knives I've used from James. This is a good thing for me as handle feels so much lighter and the balance point is closer to what I prefer.


----------



## daveb

I enjoyed my time with the knife. I'm a fan of the Tanaka G, (had a 210, have 240 and 270) and found this one compares quite favorably with my own 240 G. The tip is thinner, dicing was very nice. Like my G series, this one is a tomato killer. Cleanly slice and dice all day long without crushing. A little bit of rock to it to chiff herbs. All and all a knife that's very well suited for the rigors of prep when you want one knife to do everything. 

The Nashiji finish continues to grow on me and I might have to buy one of these.


----------



## chinacats

So one more interested user to add to the p/a...Taramonia would like to join in as well. He lives in Tennessee so trying to figure out whether it makes sense to add him onto the east coast leg or let it find its way back east after it makes the rounds? Thoughts?


----------



## daveb

One of those.....[emoji41]


----------



## labor of love

Quick review for this Tanaka:
I had a BBQ for Labor Day and broke out Tanaka for chili prep for some chili dogs(BTW of all the brands I tested Trader Joe's uncured beef dogs were the best!). Anyway, Tanaka worked great for micro brunoise of the peppers and onions, also making quick work of removing the membrane of the peppers. The blade was stiff enough to comfortably rock chop garlic.

BTW I didn't see a saya pin the box.

I have a couple of new knives that are taking up my time including a yoshikane that is blowing my mind so the Tanaka isn't seeing much use. I'm ready to ship whenever China.
Thanks again to James and chinacats for doing this.


----------



## DaveInMesa

chinacats said:


> So one more interested user to add to the p/a...Taramonia would like to join in as well. He lives in Tennessee so trying to figure out whether it makes sense to add him onto the east coast leg or let it find its way back east after it makes the rounds? Thoughts?



I can't speak for the others, but I don't mind if the knife makes another stop in Memphis on it's way upriver to The Captain. I'm in no rush. And, I'm in Arizona (AZ). I noticed you had me listed as being in the great state of AS.


----------



## TheCaptain

Ditto. No rush - let's get him added.


----------



## Obsidiank

Any chance I can get in on this while its IL? i'm downtown Chicago and can arrange pickup if not too far.


----------



## Ivang

DaveInMesa said:


> I can't speak for the others, but I don't mind if the knife makes another stop in Memphis on it's way upriver to The Captain. I'm in no rush. And, I'm in Arizona (AZ). I noticed you had me listed as being in the great state of AS.



+1


----------



## Taramonia

I'll be happy to get my hands on it whenever, you guys are very kind!


----------



## chinacats

Obsidiank said:


> Any chance I can get in on this while its IL? i'm downtown Chicago and can arrange pickup if not too far.



Yes, James wanted to let people give it a go so absolutely.



Taramonia said:


> I'll be happy to get my hands on it whenever, you guys are very kind!



Cool, I'm going to let either the person who has it now or next figure out the order though because the list is with the knife. That said, if I'm needed I'll be glad to help sort things.


----------



## daveb

labor of love said:


> BTW I didn't see a saya pin the box.



Sayas have pins? What do they look like?


----------



## labor of love

Saya stick?


----------



## chinacats

Just a quick update. Since nobody seemed too concerned about a detour figure it would make most sense to keep things moving geographically. Labor is sending to Taramonia in Tennessee and guessing that Obsidiank can get with the Captain for a handoff while the knife is in Chi-town. After that we can get back to the original order...believe there is a list with the knife?


----------



## Obsidiank

thanks. TheCaptain and I have met in person so easy to coordinate for a handoff. I can then pass it along it's original order.


----------



## labor of love

Sorry but I held on to Tanaka for way too long. Just shipped it out to Taramonia.


----------



## Nemo

Anyone who's had the knife got anything to report about it?


----------



## chinacats

Knife is with Taramonia now...believe Thecaptain and Obsidiank are next then onto Daveinmesa before landing in San Diego with Ivang. If I've missed anyone please post as I've somehow lost the original list...sorry I'm in the middle of getting ready for a move.


----------



## daveb

Nemo said:


> Anyone who's had the knife got anything to report about it?



http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/33111-Tanaka-nashiji-stainless-clad-Blue-2/page5


----------



## Nemo

Thanks Dave. I did see that one. I was wondering if anyone else had anything to say about the knife.


----------



## labor of love

Nemo said:


> Thanks Dave. I did see that one. I was wondering if anyone else had anything to say about the knife.



Thats an odd comment to make. 5 people have used this pass around knife and all 5 have written reviews.


----------



## Nemo

labor of love said:


> Thats an odd comment to make. 5 people have used this pass around knife and all 5 have written reviews.


Sorry. My bad.

Reading over them again, I'm not quite sure how I managed to lose track of the other reviews.

Apologies to all who have posted reviews.


----------



## crlums

I bought this knife a couple months ago based on the advice of this forum and the reviews from this pass around. I appreciate the detailed posts from all of you. My only previous Jknife experience was a miyabi so this was a big step up. I absolutely love it. 

It's still sharp but no longer quite at its OOTB level so I think its time to sharpen it. I've been successfully practicing on the miyabi so hopefully I can manage to do a decent job. Sorry if this a major newbie question, but is this knife wide beveled? I didn't think it was when I purchased it but when I look at it, it almost seems like it has a blade road that goes up to the point where the rougher nasjiji finish starts about half way up the knife. Is that actually a wide bevel or just the aesthetics of the knife? I feel more comfortable in my ability to just touch up the edge. Jon's videos seem to suggest that if its a wide bevel I would need to sharpen differently and incorporate thinning along the way.


----------



## Taramonia

Captain! Read your PMs


----------



## TheCaptain

Got it! So sorry - stupid app doesn't always show when I have a new message.


----------



## TheCaptain

Ok, address sent to Taramonia. Being the OCD person I am (and hearing the list was not longer with the knife) I went through the thread and came up with this list so I would know to whom I should send the knife. Please take a look and let me know if anyone is missing. If not, I'll print it out and include it with the knife when I send it on.

Post #31

ChefJimbo
Clifton, NJ


ashy2classy
Harrisburg, PA 


tgfencer
Fairview, NC


daveb
Brandon, FL


laboroflove
Baton Rouge Louisiana 

Taramonia (post #61)
Tennessee


thecaptain
Cary, IL
Obsidiank
Chicago, IL

ivang
San Diego, CA

Daveinmesa
Mesa, AS?


----------



## chinacats

Missing Obsidiank that I can see, anyone else?


----------



## Taramonia

Anyways going out to Captain tomorrow or Saturday. Man, I really like this knife even though I have the ginsan version. This was my first experience with Blue #2 also. Labor left a good edge on it so I really just touched it up on the Rika 5k but man did it scream fast! It felt lighter than my ginsan even though I weighed them both and they came to almost the same (probably +/- a couple grams). Performance was really close too, tho the B2 edges ahead slightly with shaprpenability. I think I need more carbon in my life


----------



## TheCaptain

Obsidiank was hiding right under me, I forgot to put a spacer in :O

Knife arrived in very well packaged condition yesterday. Will take it for a test run over the next week or so then pass it on to Obsidiank the Monday/Tuesday after US Thanksgiving if he's ok with that.

BUT, did a few carrots etc with it and am now regretting not getting one during James' one day sale. Still, I give it a further run through just to make myself regret it even more.


----------



## Obsidiank

I'll be gone for the holidays and back in Chicago on 12/7. Can meet at your office downtown and grab it then!


----------



## dwalker

I wanted to tell anyone following this thread that I recently picked one of these up. To say I am happy and impressed is an understatement. The fit and finish is miles beyond what one would expect at this price piont. The grind is the best and thinnest behind the edge I've seen in a Tanaka. The friction fit saya is second to none and all for around $200 shipped (during the one day sale). James, I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Obsidiank

@thecaptain, Can I pick up the knife from you downtown on Friday?


----------



## TheCaptain

Yep! PM sent with contact info.


----------



## Obsidiank

ok, this bad boy is ready to go back out. Ivang, you have PM


----------



## TheCaptain

Ok, mea culpa. I was in a rush to catch my train and grabbed the wrong knife. I am so sorry guys! Obsidiank and Ivang if you'll pm me your PayPal I'll cover your shipping for my screwup.

Ivang I'll pm you my mailing address so you can send my knife back to me and I'll get the Tanaka to Obsidiank.

Again so sorry guys!


----------



## chinacats

If we can tack one more on at the end, Steelcrimp would like to be added. He's on the west coast (Portland, Or) so should be easy. Where's the knife currently?


----------



## steelcrimp

Woohoo this is so rad!


----------



## chinacats

Hello...paging whoever currently has the knife...check in please. Thanks.


----------



## TheCaptain

Checking in. As mentioned a few posts back I gave the wrong knife to Obsidiank who then passed it on to Ivan. Ivan shipped me my knife back and got me his address at the same time I took the correct passaround out of it's packaging for final inspection before shipping it out. 

Despite me being even more careful while packing this knife than I am with my own, I managed to break the tip. I've already contacted James asking to buy a new knife to be put in the passaround queue. James wants me to send it to his guy in NY for a repair, but I think there's too much damage for a little reprofiling. I've sent pictures to James and am waiting to hear back from him. My offer to get a new knife in the passaround still stands. 

I feel horrible about this and am trying to get the situation corrected. Despite me being much more careful with other's property than my own, and having it super bubble wrapped with a cork on the tip to protect it, this had to happen to something which isn't mine. 

So more delays = my fault. I'm working with James to get the situation fixed.


----------



## chinacats

No worries, I just hadn't heard and wanted to make sure we knew where it was...can't imagine it being too difficult to fix. Sure it will all work out. Thanks for the update.


----------



## TheCaptain

Chinacats and Ivan,

We need Ivan's full shipping information to get the knife sent. I am missing a last name and phone number.

Help?


----------



## Grunt173

I have my own,in 210mm, on the way from James.Sounds like I'll be more then happy.


----------



## TheCaptain

Ok folks. Ivan got his contact info to me and I've passed it along to James. This should get moving again. &#128077;


----------



## labor of love

So the knife went back to James for repairs and is then headed to Ivan?


----------



## TheCaptain

Nope. Despite my what I thought was careful packing the tip broke off more than James thought was repairable. He is still having his guy work on it. In the meantime he said he'd get a new one out but I don't want him to be out for my screwup so I've purchased one new and have asked him to send it to Ivan.


----------



## DaveInMesa

TheCaptain said:


> Nope. Despite my what I thought was careful packing the tip broke off more than James thought was repairable. He is still having his guy work on it. In the meantime he said he'd get a new one out but I don't want him to be out for my screwup so I've purchased one new and have asked him to send it to Ivan.



Wow, that was nice of you. Ivan got it, played with it, and now wants to send it to me, but I can't send either Ivan or Chinacats a PM because both of their inboxes are too full. So, until one or both of them "clean up their acts", I can't send them my address.


----------



## TheCaptain

DaveInMesa said:


> Wow, that was nice of you. Ivan got it, played with it, and now wants to send it to me, but I can't send either Ivan or Chinacats a PM because both of their inboxes are too full. So, until one or both of them "clean up their acts", I can't send them my address.



Not really. James wouldn't let me pay for the knife :curse:. He refunded my payment and told me he considered it marketing cost. I've been meaning to post that here but until just a few days ago work has been absolutely kicking my ass.


----------



## chinacats

DaveInMesa said:


> Wow, that was nice of you. Ivan got it, played with it, and now wants to send it to me, but I can't send either Ivan or Chinacats a PM because both of their inboxes are too full. So, until one or both of them "clean up their acts", I can't send them my address.



Oops, didn't realize but thanks for letting me know. That said, best to send direct to Ivan or ill just be in the same boat.



TheCaptain said:


> Not really. James wouldn't let me pay for the knife :curse:. He refunded my payment and told me he considered it marketing cost. I've been meaning to post that here but until just a few days ago work has been absolutely kicking my ass.



James rocks, what a cool move on his part!


----------



## Ivang

hi guys! inbox cleared. the tanaka is ready to hit the road again, this is agreat knife, I'll be picking one up in the future for sure.


----------



## steelcrimp

Hey guys, just wanted to know if I was still getting in on this pass around!


----------



## chinacats

steelcrimp said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to know if I was still getting in on this pass around!



Not sure if the list got updated... anyone know for sure so still hasn't used the knife? I'm gusting it makes settings for you to get it after DaveinMesa?


----------



## steelcrimp

chinacats said:


> Not sure if the list got updated... anyone know for sure so still hasn't used the knife? I'm gusting it makes settings for you to get it after DaveinMesa?



Sounds good


----------



## DaveInMesa

steelcrimp said:


> Sounds good



PM me your address. I'm about ready to ship it to you.


----------



## DaveInMesa

So, Steelcrimp has the knife, now. 

FWIW, my impressions are that it's a beautifully made knife, good geometry, nice balance between hefty and lazer, cuts beautifully. The food release was disappointing, for me, and I've learned that I don't really care for octagonal handles. I would have preferred a shorter handle, too, but it would have had to be made heavier to maintain the balance, which is excellent.


----------



## steelcrimp

I received the knife yesterday! I'm not sure if its still the OOTB edge, but there are very tiny ridges along the edge of the knife. I still don't have the confidence another persons knife without scratching the surface, so I'll just leave it as is. Still plenty sharp.

@chinacats, you wouldn't wanna trade this for my zuchi, would ya?  Jokes aside, this knife is beautiful. Much more of a looker than what the pictures on the website entails. The nashiji finish and the kanji from hand makes it look really rustic and beautiful. The knife is definitely a bit heavier than my ikazuchi, from the handle and the thickness of the blade. Cuts well and the tip is great. 

The only thing I would have liked is a flat spot on the profile. Like my knife, theres a constant belly and no real flat end. 

I can see why nearly everyone recommends the knife for people looking to get into J-knives. Such a great deal with the F&F along with the handle.

Who's getting the knife next?


----------



## Xenif

Just a thought: has anyone ever done a world wide passaround, each stop that person writes a note to the blacksmith, cuts something with it, attach photo (the knife at landmark would be cool), and at the end of the world wide tour, ship it back to the person who made the knife.


----------



## chinacats

Sorry for the delay in updating...total lapse on my part. Pretty sure steelcrimp still has the knife...is there anyone else that would like to give it a test drive? I'll give it a day or so and then start a new thread about what to do with the knife once it's done with the p/a.


----------



## Triggaaar

chinacats said:


> Sorry for the delay in updating...total lapse on my part. Pretty sure steelcrimp still has the knife...is there anyone else that would like to give it a test drive?


Yes, but I'm on the wrong continent


----------



## agm413

I don't think I qualify since I really just made an account recently after lurking - but I wish I did!


----------

